# Mr Bee a Milano il 26 Aprile 2015 per acquistare il Milan



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".

Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro

I nomi caldissimi sono quelli di Dana (futuro AD) e Paolo Maldini.

*C'è chi pensa che Berlusconi potrebbe cambiare idea. Se ciò accadrà, Berlusconi dovrà pagare una penale molto molto alta a Bee


*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Aprile 2015)

Cioe....come minimo un altro anno senza investimenti?


----------



## Dany20 (19 Aprile 2015)

È più probabile che venda secondo me. Un minimo di cervello dovrebbe averlo.


----------



## O Animal (19 Aprile 2015)

Sentire che il Milan è valutato 1 miliardo e 200 milioni mi fa rovesciare dal ridere... Se qualche folle è disposto a darne la metà sarebbe già da internare, sopratutto dopo due stagioni del genere...


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...




...dai che finalmente ci siamo


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe....come minimo un altro anno senza investimenti?



...vediamo, l'importante è che Silvio - anche gradualmente - sparisca.


----------



## aleslash (19 Aprile 2015)

Boh, Bee mi convince poco peró a questo punto...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2015)

E i cinesi? Non ci si capisce nulla.


----------



## Frikez (19 Aprile 2015)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiii, sotto con il countdown


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2015)

Credo che a questo punto le varie "cordate" cinesi si muoveranno.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



veramente il giorno della liberazione è il 25 

scherzi a parte, entro quando acquisterà il 65% ? non è specificato nell'articolo...


----------



## aleslash (19 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> veramente il giorno della liberazione è il 25
> 
> scherzi a parte, entro quando acquisterà il 65% ? non è specificato nell'articolo...



Entro la prossima stagione


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> I nomi caldissimi sono quelli di Dana (futuro AD) e Paolo Maldini.
> [/B]



chi è sta dana scully ?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> veramente il giorno della liberazione è il 25
> 
> scherzi a parte, entro quando acquisterà il 65% ? non è specificato nell'articolo...



...credo entro il prossimo anno.


----------



## MissRossonera (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Se lo valuta veramente questa cifra folle penso che anche lui e chi gli sta dietro un minimo di voglia di investire dovrebbero averla,anche se suppongo che col solo 20% iniziale non cambierà poi molto nell'immediato a livello di mercato. Ma sempre meglio di ora.Insomma, non so perchè ma i cinesi mi ispirano di più, ma data la situazione penso che anche con Bee cadremmo sempre in piedi. Al momento non ci sto capendo nulla,ma non ci resta che aspettare,ormai solo pochi giorni ci separano dal saperne di più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Aprile 2015)

Aveva parlato di 75 Berlusconi.

Aspettiamo.


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> chi è sta dana scully ?



-) http://www.milanworld.net/mr-bee-e-...tro-una-maglia-rossonera-e-fatta-vt27463.html


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Aprile 2015)

Speriamo di capire una volta per tutte chi sta realmente dietro a Mr Bee e capire di che morte moriremo


----------



## de sica (19 Aprile 2015)

Ma vialli e bergomi che si augurano la non vendita?


----------



## malos (19 Aprile 2015)

In studio a sky solo Boban è favorevole alla vendita. Vialli, Bergomi e Porrà sono per continuare col Berlusca


----------



## admin (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Io tremo leggendo la frase che ho riportato in neretto.

Scusate ma di questi non mi fido manco un pò. Sono capaci di tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Però le foto con i cinesi non erano montaggi. Chissà che c'era scritto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> In studio a sky solo Boban è favorevole alla vendita. Vialli, Bergomi e Porrà sono per continuare col Berlusca



Ovvio, rosicano tutti perchè un Milan con investitori seri farebbe tremare il mondo.
La storia pesa, non saremmo un PSG come tanti...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> In studio a sky solo Boban è favorevole alla vendita. Vialli, Bergomi e Porrà sono per continuare col Berlusca


E guarda caso chi è l'unico giornalista serio in studio?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> In studio a sky solo Boban è favorevole alla vendita. Vialli, Bergomi e Porrà sono per continuare col Berlusca



Sarebbe da  in faccia con davanti i fogli dell'ufficialità.


----------



## de sica (19 Aprile 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> In studio a sky solo Boban è favorevole alla vendita. Vialli, Bergomi e Porrà sono per continuare col Berlusca



2 juventini e un interista  caso strano


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Aprile 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E guarda caso chi è l'uni giornalista serio in studio?



In realtà anche la stessa Ilaria D'Amico si è detta favorevole...


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe....come minimo un altro anno senza investimenti?



Ma cosa ti aspetti scusa? Che nel giro di un mese venga ristrutturato completamente il Milan e si acquisti a gogo?! 

Il prossimo anno a prescindere da tutto sarà ancora di transizione, cerchiamo di mettercelo in testa altrimenti ci si rimane male per niente.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io tremo leggendo la frase che ho riportato in neretto.
> 
> Scusate ma di questi non mi fido manco un pò. Sono capaci di tutto.



se il nano si rifiuta di pagare la penale che succede ?


----------



## Jino (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Io continuo ad esser per questa corrente di pensiero, ci rileva Bee cominciando dalla minoranza.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Aprile 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se il nano si rifiuta di pagare la penale che succede ?



Impossibile. Però è possibile che la paghi, anche 50 mln è un nulla per il suo partimonio, però è strano un ripensamento per un affare del genere...


----------



## Snake (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



non vedo credibile che questo si muova con Berlusconi che è ancora in dubbio se cedere o meno, non ha senso


----------



## gianluca1193 (19 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa ti aspetti scusa? Che nel giro di un mese venga ristrutturato completamente il Milan e si acquisti a gogo?!
> 
> Il prossimo anno a prescindere da tutto sarà ancora di transizione, cerchiamo di mettercelo in testa altrimenti ci si rimane male per niente.


Non sono così convito, nel senso che si dovrà puntare al terzo posto minimo. Altri 2 anni senza Champions non convengono a nessuno...


----------



## ralf (19 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Mah io credo ancora nei cinesi,che è l'offerta che più alletterebbe la famiglia Berlusconi,anche perchè con loro rimarrebbero sia Barbarella che il nano,con Mr Bee invece da quello che ho capito non rimarrebbe nessuno,Dana amministratore delegato e Maldini ds


----------



## aleslash (19 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non sono così convito, nel senso che si dovrà puntare al terzo posto minimo. Altri 2 anni senza Champions non convengono a nessuno...



Sarebbe disastroso un altro anno senza Champions con questo monte ingaggi monster


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

ralf ha scritto:


> Mah io credo ancora nei cinesi,che è l'offerta che più alletterebbe la famiglia Berlusconi,anche perchè con loro rimarrebbero sia Barbarella che il nano,con Mr Bee invece da quello che ho capito non rimarrebbe nessuno,Dana amministratore delegato e Maldini ds


Troppi dettagli peró in questa trattativa con Bee per esser pura speculazione. Ah, inoltre penso che Bee sia solo di facciata... Dietro quel faccino Thai, vedo tanti omini gialli, con molti ma molti soldi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Bene, quindi la questione Bee si chiuderà in un senso o nell'altro nel giro di una settimana. In caso negativo rimarrebbero solo i cinesi che non credo si farebbero problemi a pagare di tasca loro la penale e manlevare quindi Silvio. Sono molto curioso di vedere come finisce...


----------



## gighen_33 (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bene, quindi la questione Bee si chiuderà in un senso o nell'altro nel giro di una settimana. In caso negativo rimarrebbero solo i cinesi che non credo si farebbero problemi a pagare di tasca loro la penale e manlevare quindi Silvio. Sono molto curioso di vedere come finisce...



Io resto convinto della pista cinese. Le parole di Galliani qualche giorno fa, il quale invitava a chiedere a Bogarelli (Infront) se sa qualcosa sulla vicenda mi fa ben sperare.
La "strategia" di Bee di prendere il 20% adesso e l'anno prossimo il 40% non mi attizza molto.....sarebbe un altro anno mediocre a mio modesto avviso.
Vedremo!


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2015)

gianluca1193 ha scritto:


> Non sono così convito, nel senso che si dovrà puntare al terzo posto minimo. Altri 2 anni senza Champions non convengono a nessuno...



Ma non ci sarà nemmeno il tempo di programmare niente, la cessione di quote porterà via tutto il tempo, energie e risorse.

La prossima stagione la stanno già "programmando" Galliani e soci, un'altra stagione in cui ci si dovrà arrangiare con quello che c'è, cioè poco. Confermano Inzaghi, mercato risicato, come va va. Poi dall'anno dopo magari si partono investimenti, il nuovo progetto, il nuovo allenatore.

Non gliene frega niente di andare in coppa la prossima stagione, tanto è una stagione di transizione in attesa di ripartire. Io almeno la vedo cosi, sensazione.


----------



## sabato (20 Aprile 2015)

2 orientali in costume e cravatta a busta paga.


----------



## de sica (20 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non ci sarà nemmeno il tempo di programmare niente, la cessione di quote porterà via tutto il tempo, energie e risorse.
> 
> La prossima stagione la stanno già "programmando" Galliani e soci, un'altra stagione in cui ci si dovrà arrangiare con quello che c'è, cioè poco. Confermano Inzaghi, mercato risicato, come va va. Poi dall'anno dopo magari si partono investimenti, il nuovo progetto, il nuovo allenatore.
> 
> Non gliene frega niente di andare in coppa la prossima stagione, tanto è una stagione di transizione in attesa di ripartire. Io almeno la vedo cosi, sensazione.



Bé oddio.. qualche cosa dovranno pur cambiare. Non possono presentarsi con lo stesso organigramma precedente. Poi su inzaghi non so, ma sicuro galliani non sarà AD


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Bé oddio.. qualche cosa dovranno pur cambiare. Non possono presentarsi con lo stesso organigramma precedente. Poi su inzaghi non so, ma sicuro galliani non sarà AD



Io invece sono piuttosto convinto che il prossimo anno a prescindere da tutto Galliani sarà AD, poi chiaro con una nuova proprietà sarà questione di tempo perchè salti.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 Aprile: 

Arriva Mr Bee ed è pronto a chiudere.*


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 Aprile:
> 
> Arriva Mr Bee ed è pronto a chiudere.*




up


----------



## Jaqen (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 Aprile:
> 
> Arriva Mr Bee ed è pronto a chiudere.*


Temo fortemente di rivedere Inzaghi l'anno prossimo.
Il cambio di proprietà sarà purtroppo graduale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 Aprile:
> 
> Arriva Mr Bee ed è pronto a chiudere.*



Giunti a questo punto penso sia ormai inutile tirare in ballo cospirazioni di giornali o fantomatici piani strategici societari per nascondere la verità, Mr Bee è realtà e arriverà veramente a Milano.

Ma mi aspetto ancora molti colpi di scena, sia da parte cinese (troppo concreti i segnali che abbiamo avuto in questi mesi), sia da parte berlusconiana.
Speriamo che in ogni caso ci sia un lieto fine, non importa quale sarà la strada per arrivarci.


----------



## Shevchenko (20 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non ci sarà nemmeno il tempo di programmare niente, la cessione di quote porterà via tutto il tempo, energie e risorse.
> 
> La prossima stagione la stanno già "programmando" Galliani e soci, un'altra stagione in cui ci si dovrà arrangiare con quello che c'è, cioè poco. Confermano Inzaghi, mercato risicato, come va va. Poi dall'anno dopo magari si partono investimenti, il nuovo progetto, il nuovo allenatore.
> 
> Non gliene frega niente di andare in coppa la prossima stagione, tanto è una stagione di transizione in attesa di ripartire. Io almeno la vedo cosi, sensazione.



Rispetto la tua sensazione,ma non credo affatto che sia cosi.Se arriverà veramente una nuova proprietà (quindi qualcuno che acquisti la maggioranza e non la minoranza) le cose potranno cambiare subito.Uno può programmare la stagione come gli pare,ma quello che conta sono i soldi e basta.L'attuale società può impostare la stagione in un determinato modo,ma se la nuova proprietà ha voglia d'investire 200 mln di euro (è solo un esempio) sul mercato,lo può fare...Cosa stravolgerebbe?

Comprare ottimi giocatori come: Ibra,Hummels,Coentrao etc etc. non ha bisogno di programmazione...Vanno bene a prescindere.Se uno ha volontà anche nell'ultimo giorno di mercato riesce a portarti i campioni...Servono soldi e voglia di investire,tutto qua...Io la vedo cosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 20 Aprile:
> 
> Arriva Mr Bee ed è pronto a chiudere.*



ormai in questo finale di stagione le partite diventano un contorno. 
tutta l'attenzione sarà sulle vicende societarie. 

pensavo che posticipassero il tutto a dopo le elezioni regionali/campionato finito, quindi fine maggio-giugno, ma se bee vuole anticipare tutti anche i cinesi si muoveranno, ottimo. 

prima chiudono, prima si può impostare la prossima stagione.


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

gighen_33 ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto della pista cinese. Le parole di Galliani qualche giorno fa, il quale invitava a chiedere a Bogarelli (Infront) se sa qualcosa sulla vicenda mi fa ben sperare.
> La "strategia" di Bee di prendere il 20% adesso e l'anno prossimo il 40% non mi attizza molto.....sarebbe un altro anno mediocre a mio modesto avviso.
> Vedremo!


Ma comunque dei cinesi si era parlato del 75% in 3 anni...


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non ci sarà nemmeno il tempo di programmare niente, la cessione di quote porterà via tutto il tempo, energie e risorse.
> 
> La prossima stagione la stanno già "programmando" Galliani e soci, un'altra stagione in cui ci si dovrà arrangiare con quello che c'è, cioè poco. Confermano Inzaghi, mercato risicato, come va va. Poi dall'anno dopo magari si partono investimenti, il nuovo progetto, il nuovo allenatore.
> 
> Non gliene frega niente di andare in coppa la prossima stagione, tanto è una stagione di transizione in attesa di ripartire. Io almeno la vedo cosi, sensazione.


Vero, ma Galliani e soci rinforzeranno la rosa almeno per puntare all'ingresso in UCL soprattutto perchè sarà di dominio pubblico anche la vendita delle quote e saranno "costretti" a spendere qualcosa in più dei soliti param.0 .
Poi questi ultimi due anni hanno dimostrato come il passivo sia più alto con i disinvestimenti...
Qualche movimento "importante" me lo aspetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2015)

Si ma Raga in tutta questa storia al netto di tutto quello che possiamo dire noi ci sono 96 milioni di euro di passivo che il nano non coprirà MAI ... Per me è costretto a vendere ... Poi a chi , lo sa solo lui ...


----------



## Black (20 Aprile 2015)

io non ci capisco più nulla.... prima sembrava fatta con i cinesi, ora spunta di nuovo mr.Bee e sembra quasi fatta con lui. Per carità, mi già se vende il nano sono strafelice! Anche se preferivo i cinesi. L'unica cosa che si può fare è aspettare sperando di avere notizie certe al più presto. L'unica notizia che sembra ormai (quasi) certa è che finalmente il Berlusca se ne va


----------



## folletto (20 Aprile 2015)

Chi ci sarà dietro a Mr Bee? Non credo e spero che faccia tutto da solo, altrimenti non la vedo bene affatto


----------



## just (20 Aprile 2015)

inutile stare a disquisire su mr bee fino a quando non si sappia chi dietro lui.Certo il milan vale 750 milioni ( forbes) e se lo valutano 1,1 miliardi e' qualcuno che i soldi li ha...ma manca poco per scoprirlo

ps: lasciate perdere le castronerie di chi dice non abbia soldi.Non paga lui!


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2015)

Io spero ancora nei cinesi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Aprile 2015)

Secondo me, Mister Bee si sta solo facendo una gran pubblicità gratuita, non ha gli atteggiamenti tradizionalmente cauti dei veri compratori


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2015)

Gazzetta abbastanza scandalosa. Riportano le notizie date ieri da Alciato (aggiungendo qualcosina) senza citare minimamente la fonte. Ma abbiamo già visto che sono fuoriclasse in questo. Ecco l'articolo:

*Mr Bee arriverà a Milano Domenica per provare a finalizzare l'acquisto del Milan. L'offerta è la seguente: 500 milioni per il 60% del Milan con passaggio delle stesse da concludere entro la fine dell'anno. Mr Bee sta cercando di sfruttare al massimo il vantaggio acquisito sulla cordata cinese. Mr Bee, per il nuovo Milan, ha pronti due nomi da piazzare in due ruoli: Victor Dana AD e Paolo Maldini DT. A Berlusconi, però, il concetto di asta non dispiace affatto. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta abbastanza scandalosa. Riportano le notizie date ieri da Alciato (aggiungendo qualcosina) senza citare minimamente la fonte. Ma abbiamo già visto che sono fuoriclasse in questo. Ecco l'articolo:
> 
> *Mr Bee arriverà a Milano Domenica per provare a finalizzare l'acquisto del Milan. L'offerta è la seguente: 500 milioni per il 50% del Milan con passaggio delle stesse da concludere entro la fine dell'anno. Mr Bee sta cercando di sfruttare al massimo il vantaggio acquisito sulla cordata cinese. Mr Bee, per il nuovo Milan, ha pronti due nomi da piazzare in due ruoli: Victor Dana AD e Paolo Maldini DT. A Berlusconi, però, il concetto di asta non dispiace affatto. *



Ripeto , se dovesse acquistare Bee non è sicuramente un poveraccio uno che tira fuori 500milioni così ..

unica nota , il 50% è IMPOSSIBILE ... o il 45% o il 55% per capirci.. nessuna società al mondo è controllata al 50% da 2 soci paritari.. ( di questi livelli chiaramente ) ci deve necessariamente essere un socio maggioritario... 

quindi il nano o vende la maggioranza o no..


----------



## Djici (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta abbastanza scandalosa. Riportano le notizie date ieri da Alciato (aggiungendo qualcosina) senza citare minimamente la fonte. Ma abbiamo già visto che sono fuoriclasse in questo. Ecco l'articolo:
> 
> *Mr Bee arriverà a Milano Domenica per provare a finalizzare l'acquisto del Milan. L'offerta è la seguente: 500 milioni per il 50% del Milan con passaggio delle stesse da concludere entro la fine dell'anno. Mr Bee sta cercando di sfruttare al massimo il vantaggio acquisito sulla cordata cinese. Mr Bee, per il nuovo Milan, ha pronti due nomi da piazzare in due ruoli: Victor Dana AD e Paolo Maldini DT. A Berlusconi, però, il concetto di asta non dispiace affatto. *



Preferirei i cinesi con Maldini


----------



## The P (20 Aprile 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ripeto , se dovesse acquistare Bee non è sicuramente un poveraccio uno che tira fuori 500milioni così ..
> 
> unica nota , il 50% è IMPOSSIBILE ... o il 45% o il 55% per capirci.. nessuna società al mondo è controllata al 50% da 2 soci paritari.. ( di questi livelli chiaramente ) ci deve necessariamente essere un socio maggioritario...
> 
> quindi il nano o vende la maggioranza o no..



Inffatti mi sono cadute le braccia quando ho letto il 50%


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta abbastanza scandalosa. Riportano le notizie date ieri da Alciato (aggiungendo qualcosina) senza citare minimamente la fonte. Ma abbiamo già visto che sono fuoriclasse in questo. Ecco l'articolo:
> 
> *Mr Bee arriverà a Milano Domenica per provare a finalizzare l'acquisto del Milan. L'offerta è la seguente: 500 milioni per il 60% del Milan con passaggio delle stesse da concludere entro la fine dell'anno. Mr Bee sta cercando di sfruttare al massimo il vantaggio acquisito sulla cordata cinese. Mr Bee, per il nuovo Milan, ha pronti due nomi da piazzare in due ruoli: Victor Dana AD e Paolo Maldini DT. A Berlusconi, però, il concetto di asta non dispiace affatto. *





*Errata Corrige: 60%*


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2015)

60 % inizia ad essere veramente molto interessante


----------



## Milo (20 Aprile 2015)

Ma c'è scritto 60%

Edit, ho visto solo ora la correzione


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta abbastanza scandalosa. Riportano le notizie date ieri da Alciato (aggiungendo qualcosina) senza citare minimamente la fonte. Ma abbiamo già visto che sono fuoriclasse in questo. Ecco l'articolo:
> 
> *Mr Bee arriverà a Milano Domenica per provare a finalizzare l'acquisto del Milan. L'offerta è la seguente: 500 milioni per il 60% del Milan con passaggio delle stesse da concludere entro la fine dell'anno. Mr Bee sta cercando di sfruttare al massimo il vantaggio acquisito sulla cordata cinese. Mr Bee, per il nuovo Milan, ha pronti due nomi da piazzare in due ruoli: Victor Dana AD e Paolo Maldini DT. A Berlusconi, però, il concetto di asta non dispiace affatto. *



Chissene
Basta che ci liberiamo di Berlusconi e co


----------



## -Lionard- (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gazzetta abbastanza scandalosa. Riportano le notizie date ieri da Alciato (aggiungendo qualcosina) senza citare minimamente la fonte. Ma abbiamo già visto che sono fuoriclasse in questo. Ecco l'articolo:
> 
> *Mr Bee arriverà a Milano Domenica per provare a finalizzare l'acquisto del Milan. L'offerta è la seguente: 500 milioni per il 60% del Milan con passaggio delle stesse da concludere entro la fine dell'anno. Mr Bee sta cercando di sfruttare al massimo il vantaggio acquisito sulla cordata cinese. Mr Bee, per il nuovo Milan, ha pronti due nomi da piazzare in due ruoli: Victor Dana AD e Paolo Maldini DT. A Berlusconi, però, il concetto di asta non dispiace affatto. *


Scusate facciamo un attimo di ordine. Il Sole 24 Ore settimana scorsa ha confermato che esistono due due dilingence sui conti del Milan portate avanti dalla cordata di Mr.Bee e da quella di Mr.Lee. In questi giorni si stanno concludendo le operazioni. Ora tutto questo clamore mediatico da cosa nasce? Dalle dichiarazioni di Mr.Bee (la news sulle quote è vecchia di tre mesi). Questo signore ha deciso di pubblicare selfie da turista per caso e di rilasciare dichiarazioni ai giornalisti con cui ha stretto rapporti in questi mesi (Alciato, Repubblica) per ingraziarsi i tifosi milanisti e così facendo mettere pressione a Silvio Berlusconi. Tutta l’insistenza dei media sulla penale da pagare nel caso Berlusconi cambi idea da chi pensate che provenga? Mr.Bee vuole dare la sensazione di avere la situazione in pugno ma in realtà sta solo andando disperatamente “all in” perché conscio della concorrenza agguerrita. E se è vero ciò che riportavano i giornalisti vicini all’ambiente Berlusconi, cioè che la proprietà non ha gradito affatto che questo signore abbia fatto trapelare ai media italiani come intenderebbe ristrutturare la società prima ancora di averla comprata, queste ultime uscite non lo aiuteranno affatto. Io rimango a Richard Lee che, due settimane fa, ha detto “Io e Berlusconi abbiamo la stessa visione”. Il resto sono sogni del simpatico thai. E i sogni son desideri…


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessandro Alciato sulla cessione del Milan, a Sky:"C'è un giorno che potrebbe diventare decisivo. 26 Aprile. Il 26 Aprile fino al 30 Aprile Mr Bee sarà a Milano per chiudere la trattativa d'acquisto del Milan".
> 
> Acquisterà il 20% subito legato al 45% entro l'anno successivo. Il thailandese, dunque, acquisterà il 65% del Milan. La valutazione che Mr Bee ha dato al Milan è di 1 miliardo e 200 mila euro
> 
> ...



Speriamo che quella data sia reale,sono settimane che dicono una data e poi non c'è nulla di fatto anzi si parla pure di ripensamenti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2015)

*Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



Altre foto di Bee a Milano qualche tempo fa (gennaio-febbraio). Nelle foto ci sono Bee, Dana e James Davies Yandle (organizzatore della GLS).


----------



## Jaqen (20 Aprile 2015)

il re dell'est ha scritto:


> *come riporta repubblica.it, mister bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da bangkok: "domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



booooooom


----------



## malos (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



Sarà una mia impressione ma questo parla troppo. Di solito prima si conclude e poi si annuncia visto che se non hai un contratto super blindato può succedere di tutto nel frattempo.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Aprile 2015)

sto thailandese mi convince poco, mi pare tanto un tohir 2.0... ovviamente felicissimo di farmi smentire


----------



## Petrecte (20 Aprile 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sto thailandese mi convince poco, mi pare tanto un tohir 2.0... ovviamente felicissimo di farmi smentire


.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Aprile 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovvio, rosicano tutti perchè un Milan con investitori seri farebbe tremare il mondo.
> La storia pesa, non saremmo un PSG come tanti...



Concordo.

Poi è normale che Boban, uno dei pochi, se non l'unico che dice le cose che pensa su Sky, sia l'unico a volere la cessione.


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua sensazione,ma non credo affatto che sia cosi.Se arriverà veramente una nuova proprietà (quindi qualcuno che acquisti la maggioranza e non la minoranza) le cose potranno cambiare subito.Uno può programmare la stagione come gli pare,ma quello che conta sono i soldi e basta.L'attuale società può impostare la stagione in un determinato modo,ma se la nuova proprietà ha voglia d'investire 200 mln di euro (è solo un esempio) sul mercato,lo può fare...Cosa stravolgerebbe?
> 
> Comprare ottimi giocatori come: Ibra,Hummels,Coentrao etc etc. non ha bisogno di programmazione...Vanno bene a prescindere.Se uno ha volontà anche nell'ultimo giorno di mercato riesce a portarti i campioni...Servono soldi e voglia di investire,tutto qua...Io la vedo cosi.



Io metto un presupposto: Bee rileva un 20-30% in estate, rimane la stessa dirigenza e si comincia a lavorare per l'anno successivo in cui avrà la maggioranza e molta gente nuova arriverà in società. In estate poi un regalino di benvenuto può essere ci sia, ma non sono affatto convinto di stravolgimenti estivi come voi o di ristrutturazione dell'organigramma. La prossima stagione per me sarà ancora di transizione.

Questa la mia idea da tempo.


----------



## Snake (20 Aprile 2015)

ma non era un fantasma?


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> sto thailandese mi convince poco, mi pare tanto un tohir 2.0... ovviamente felicissimo di farmi smentire



Thoir sta spendendo tantissimo, il punto è che non è facile. Pensare arrivi un nuovo proprietario e se ne infischi del FFP e ci butti la 100-200 milioni nelle prime sessioni di mercato mi sembra decisamente un sogno irrealizzabile.


----------



## iceman. (20 Aprile 2015)

E' fatta ragazzi, è finito l'incubo.


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2015)

Ho tanta paura.


----------



## bmb (20 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Sentire che il Milan è valutato 1 miliardo e 200 milioni mi fa rovesciare dal ridere... Se qualche folle è disposto a darne la metà sarebbe già da internare, sopratutto dopo due stagioni del genere...



E' un discorso di marchio, non di rosa. E non credo ci voglia molto a capirlo.


----------



## The P (20 Aprile 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Scusate facciamo un attimo di ordine. Il Sole 24 Ore settimana scorsa ha confermato che esistono due due dilingence sui conti del Milan portate avanti dalla cordata di Mr.Bee e da quella di Mr.Lee. In questi giorni si stanno concludendo le operazioni. Ora tutto questo clamore mediatico da cosa nasce? Dalle dichiarazioni di Mr.Bee (la news sulle quote è vecchia di tre mesi). Questo signore ha deciso di pubblicare selfie da turista per caso e di rilasciare dichiarazioni ai giornalisti con cui ha stretto rapporti in questi mesi (Alciato, Repubblica) per ingraziarsi i tifosi milanisti e così facendo mettere pressione a Silvio Berlusconi. Tutta l’insistenza dei media sulla penale da pagare nel caso Berlusconi cambi idea da chi pensate che provenga? Mr.Bee vuole dare la sensazione di avere la situazione in pugno ma in realtà sta solo andando disperatamente “all in” perché conscio della concorrenza agguerrita. E se è vero ciò che riportavano i giornalisti vicini all’ambiente Berlusconi, cioè che la proprietà non ha gradito affatto che questo signore abbia fatto trapelare ai media italiani come intenderebbe ristrutturare la società prima ancora di averla comprata, queste ultime uscite non lo aiuteranno affatto. Io rimango a Richard Lee che, due settimane fa, ha detto “Io e Berlusconi abbiamo la stessa visione”. Il resto sono sogni del simpatico thai. E i sogni son desideri…



Ottima interpretazione, potrebbe essere davvero realistica.

Non ci resta che aspettare, nel frattempo sia Bee che Dana parlano da nuovi proprietari.


----------



## wfiesso (20 Aprile 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Thoir sta spendendo tantissimo, il punto è che non è facile. Pensare arrivi un nuovo proprietario e se ne infischi del FFP e ci butti la 100-200 milioni nelle prime sessioni di mercato mi sembra decisamente un sogno irrealizzabile.



quello che preoccupa è che tohir fin'ora ha speso tanto ma non vedo una gran programmazione, e temo che possiamo fare la stessa fine, poi è chiaro che servirà tempo per vedere i risultati.


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



Magari arriva a Milano il *25 APRILE*...


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



manca veramente poco. 

non vedo l'ora di sentire cosa dirà. 
continuo ad aver paura di un manenti 2, ma peggio di così non può andare, l'importante è liberarci del nano. 

altro appunto: se Maldini sarà nello staff, vuol dire che Galliani fa le valigie, dubito una coesistenza tra i due.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2015)

Ma io vorrei capire, qualora esista veramente, chi sarà la nostra nuova proprietà. Prima Bee, poi i cinesi, adesso di nuovo Bee, a chi credere? Forse è possibile, come ipotizzai un po' di tempo fa insieme ad altri, che Bee sia il faccendiere della cordata cinese?


----------



## Brain84 (20 Aprile 2015)

Mi aspetto entro la giornata di oggi, una controdichiarazione da parte di Mr. Lee o chi per lui. Solo così avremo la certezza che le due diligence hanno la stessa voglia di investire nel Milan. L'asta non può fare che bene per 2 motivi: Berlusconi and co. ci guadagnano, noi tifosi avremo una società seria che farà il bene del Milan perchè ha vinto una lotta contro un'altra cordata per avere la proprietà del club.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto entro la giornata di oggi, una controdichiarazione da parte di Mr. Lee o chi per lui. Solo così avremo la certezza che le due diligence hanno la stessa voglia di investire nel Milan. L'asta non può fare che bene per 2 motivi: Berlusconi and co. ci guadagnano, noi tifosi avremo una società seria che farà il bene del Milan perchè ha vinto una lotta contro un'altra cordata per avere la proprietà del club.



Quoto, arrivati a questo punto si gioca a carte scoperte. Inutile fare sotterfugi o strategie.
Se c'è un'altra parte in gioco, ora deve esporsi ufficialmente e senza ambiguità.


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Aprile 2015)

entro sabato arriva l'annuncio di berlusconi, resto per il bene del milan, caos su milan channel, suma in lacrime col grazie presidente e si parte con un'altra annata con bertolacci, valdifiori, il ritorno di niang spacciato per nuovo acquisto e pratica archiviata


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Aprile 2015)

Boh,per me cedere a questo sedicente finanziere sarebbe una catastrofe. Oltretutto si parla di Maldini come AD (una leggenda,ovvio,ma non è detto che un campione sia anche un buon dirigente,basti pensare a Gianni Rivera) e un certo Dana (e chi è? Io conosco solo Dana Vespoli,ma dubito che siano la stessa persona).

Praticamente saremmo come l'Inter di Thorir,se tutto va bene.


----------



## koti (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*


Io credo che questo Bee abbia dietro soldi cinesi, altrimenti si farebbe fatica a spiegare le parole di Berlusconi riportate da Askanews "ho venduto ai cinesi" o le dichiarazioni di Barbara di pochissimi giorni fa dove definiva il mercato cinese "fondamentale".

In ogni caso senza conoscere i nomi di chi compone la cordata è impossibile trarre giudizi che non siano campati per aria.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Aprile 2015)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Boh,per me cedere a questo sedicente finanziere sarebbe una catastrofe. Oltretutto si parla di Maldini come AD (una leggenda,ovvio,ma non è detto che un campione sia anche un buon dirigente,basti pensare a Gianni Rivera) e un certo Dana (e chi è? Io conosco solo Dana Vespoli,ma dubito che siano la stessa persona).
> 
> Praticamente saremmo come l'Inter di Thorir,se tutto va bene.



Maldini DT, non Ad


----------



## ildemone85 (20 Aprile 2015)

ragazzi però con sto paragone thohir-bee, avete stufato, non c'è alcuna correlazione tra di loro, ammesso sempre sia vera la trattativa per cedere il milan, si parla di cifre altissime e poi sto tizio non è lui il compratore, lavora per altri.


----------



## Sherlocked (20 Aprile 2015)

La prospettiva più realistica è diventare come l'Inter di Thohir o come diavolo si scrive.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Aprile 2015)

Io sono sempre più convinto che ci sia sempre stato solo Bee


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*





ildemone85 ha scritto:


> entro sabato arriva l'annuncio di berlusconi, resto per il bene del milan, caos su milan channel, suma in lacrime col grazie presidente e si parte con un'altra annata con bertolacci, valdifiori, il ritorno di niang spacciato per nuovo acquisto e pratica archiviata



Non hai detto una cosa lontana dalla realtà. Dio mio....


----------



## smallball (20 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari arriva a Milano il *25 APRILE*...



sarebbe una coincidenza incredibile


----------



## Gekyn (20 Aprile 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non hai detto una cosa lontana dalla realtà. Dio mio....



Si ma deve anche ripianare quasi 100 mln di passivo, non avendo in rosa un giocatore che possa ripianare la perdita con la sua vendita! Forse tutta la rosa ha quel valore!! 
Volente o nolente il sig. Berlusconi sarà costretto a vendere, se una parte o la maggioranza a Bee o a Lee!


----------



## just (20 Aprile 2015)

allora: pagare 760 milioni il 65% del milan e' fuori mercato.Inutile stare e fare supposizioni su chi ci sia dietro. Bisogna aspettare e vedere. Non so chi ci sia nella vicenda ma lo hanno strapagato e ( mica sono scemi )sanno benissimo che costa molto mantenerlo.

sono 6 anni che aspettiamo una settimana piu o meno.


----------



## Heaven (20 Aprile 2015)

Ma dietro a questo Bee ancora non si è capito chi c'è? Quanti e dove li raccatta i soldi, visto che è un broker? Non mi sembra il massimo dell'affidabilità


----------



## Dany20 (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*


Dai che sta storia finisce!


----------



## Biss (20 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> allora: pagare 760 milioni il 65% del milan e' fuori mercato.Inutile stare e fare supposizioni su chi ci sia dietro. Bisogna aspettare e vedere. Non so chi ci sia nella vicenda ma lo hanno strapagato e ( mica sono scemi )sanno benissimo che costa molto mantenerlo.
> 
> sono 6 anni che aspettiamo una settimana piu o meno.



Esatto, la penso pure io così, non ci resta che aspettare!

Come ha più volte detto anche Il Re dell'Est cadremmo sempre in piedi.
Non stiamo parlando di un Manenti o un thohir che acquista a poco per guadagnarci, stiamo parlando di uno disposto a sborsare fior e fior di milioni!! E non é da escludere che lui agisca per persone (sicuro come l'oro anche cinesi) anche più ricche di quelle già menzionate nella cordata di Lee


----------



## Pampu7 (20 Aprile 2015)

Questo viene a Milano a fare un giro a vuoto


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2015)

Ormai bisogna aspettare la fine di aprile oppure il 26, se non si saprà nulla allora sto Mr. Bee sarà solo un bluff e il Milan sarà venduto ai cinesi (come suppongo da tempo)


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo Panorama, in caso Berlusconi cambi idea, la penale che dovrebbe pagare sarebbe di 25 mln di euro.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



*Quotate la notizia*


----------



## Eziomare (20 Aprile 2015)

quello che mi domando forse ingenuamente è: quali benefici pensa di trarre questa cordata dall'acquisto del Milan?
Posso capire il riccone alla Abramovic (stra-impaccato di soldi) che per sfizio e passione per questo sport decide di acquistare il Chelsea per farne una delle regine d'Europa, ma una cordata thai/cinese cosa pensa di poterne ricavare?
Lo sanno che c'è da sborsare come minimo un 100/150 milioni annui (a fondo perduto)?
E che raramente è possibile guadagnare col calcio?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Panorama, in caso Berlusconi cambi idea, la penale che dovrebbe pagare sarebbe di 25 mln di euro.*



E sommata ai 90 milioni di passivo,vorrebbe dire che Berlusca dovrebbe sborsare circa 115 milioni...


----------



## cremone (20 Aprile 2015)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> quello che mi domando forse ingenuamente è: quali benefici pensa di trarre questa cordata dall'acquisto del Milan?
> Posso capire il riccone alla Abramovic (stra-impaccato di soldi) che per sfizio e passione per questo sport decide di acquistare il Chelsea per farne una delle regine d'Europa, ma una cordata thai/cinese cosa pensa di poterne ricavare?
> Lo sanno che c'è da sborsare come minimo un 100/150 milioni annui (a fondo perduto)?
> E che raramente è possibile guadagnare col calcio?



Ci sono anche gli sponsor


----------



## sabato (20 Aprile 2015)

Ma voi credete a 3 personaggi sconosciuti che fanno selfie al Duomo?

Secondo me questi sono un fake creato ad arte per mettere fretta ad altri.

Il 26 cosa accadrà?

O fanno uscire un'altro impegno per rinviare tutto o fanno finta di [email protected]@arsi su una scusa qualunque.




ps
contento di sbagliarmi


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

sabato ha scritto:


> Ma voi credete a 3 personaggi sconosciuti che fanno selfie al Duomo?
> 
> Secondo me questi sono un fake creato ad arte per mettere fretta ad altri.
> 
> ...



C'ho pensato, ma se fossero fake i Cinesi lo saprebbero comunque, il bluff non funzionerebbe...
Poi ripeto, sarò un illuso, penso che Bee sia di facciata, i capitali son di altri.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Aprile 2015)

*Allora facciamo un attimo di chiarezza* 

Chi c'è dietro a Mr Bee nessuno lo sa , non è chiaramente lui quello che acquisterà il Milan o perlomeno non è l'unico.. sarà lui magari in veste di presidente e dietro ci sarà una cordata di altri imprenditori 

I cinesi continuiamo a pensare che siamo un altra cordata e se facessero tutti parte della stessa cordata ? se i cinesi stessero dietro a Bee ?? ipotesi mia... 

*Parliamo di soldi *

Berlusconi avrà un passivo di 96 milioni da pagare DA SOLO in case di rinuncia e secondo voi uno che non ha tirato fuori 10 euro in 10 anni tira fuori 100 milioni così ? dal nulla... o OVVIO che venderà... 

e vi dirò di piu.. io non credo NEANCHE che venda solo il 20% perché per lui vorrebbe dire si incassare il 20% del valore del milan ma perdere subito 70/80 milioni per ripianare il debito ( il corrispettivo del restante 80% che gli rimarrebbe in mano ) .. mi pare INVEROSIMILE.. 

detto questo ultimo atto.. LA NON CESSIONE DEL MILAN ...secondo voi appurato che siano vere le notizie che abbiamo .. il nano pagherebbe DA SOLO 100 milioni di passivo + 25 di penale ? solo per lo sfizio di tenere il milan MORENTE per se ? IMPOSSIBILE 

*NON CI CREDO NEANCHE se lo vedo ... *

sono positivo sulla chiusura .


----------



## Iblahimovic (20 Aprile 2015)

ci sono un paio di dettagli su cui vale la pena discutere:

1) il passivo di 90 milioni è reale o e una bufala? cosa che verificheremo settimana prossima, quando in occasione del cda ci sarà l'approvazione del bilancio e allora vedremo se corrispondera al vero

2) la questione di Mr Bee, potrebbe essere totalmente inventata a tavolino, per cui nutro forti dubbi su quella penale da pagare in caso di ripensamento. Oltretutto se esistesse veramente l'offerta di Bee e fosse superiore al miliardo di euro, perche Berlusconi continuerebbe ad incontrare mr Lee ? Secondo me Berlusconi si sarebbe preso subito il miliardone di euro e se lo sarebbe messo in tasca.

lo scenario che ritengo piu realistico e' questo:

Berlusconi indeciso: Svendo il Milan o ripiano 50/60 milioni di tasca mia dato che questa volta non ho campioni da poter vendere?


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

FolzaMilan ha scritto:


> ci sono un paio di dettagli su cui vale la pena discutere:
> 
> 1) il passivo di 90 milioni è reale o e una bufala? cosa che verificheremo settimana prossima, quando in occasione del cda ci sarà l'approvazione del bilancio e allora vedremo se corrispondera al vero
> 
> ...



Quindi secondo te MrBee è andato da Silvio e gli ha fimato l'assegno a nove zeri senza trattare...
Quindi se tu devi vendere, invece di far rilanciare gli offerenti e creare un'asta, accetti la prima offerta che reputi valida...


----------



## Jaqen (20 Aprile 2015)

Se Bee viene per chiudere, ci possono essere tutti i ripensamenti del caso, la speranza dei lacché, la solidarietà del Galliani e i dossier di Barbarella: l'accordo è già concluso.


----------



## MrPeppez (20 Aprile 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Panorama, in caso Berlusconi cambi idea, la penale che dovrebbe pagare sarebbe di 25 mln di euro.*



Già lo vedo:

"Avevo ceduto il Milan ma è un amore troppo grande per poterlo lasciare"

E così verrà spiegata l'ennesima estate di parametri zeri e prestiti con diritto di riscatto che non verrà mai esercitato.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



La cosa che più mi ispira di Mr Bee è che l'AD predestinato a guidare il Milan sarebbe Viktor Pablo Diana, tifosissimo del Milan.
Dei cinesi non si sa più nulla.
Oramai conviene evitare tutte le congetture e attendere l'evolversi della situazione.
E' iniziato il count down. Entro fine mese si saprà qualcosa.
Quello che mi sembra inderogabile è che Fininvest venderà.


----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2015)

Sono convinto che molti paragonino Bee a Thohir solo per la nazionalità


----------



## BossKilla7 (20 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che molti paragonino Bee a Thohir solo per la nazionalità



che tra l'altro non corrisponde


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Aprile 2015)

Ho guardato pure io per bene il profilo Twitter di Dana tra ieri e oggi


Che vi devo dire, non mi convince, pare spavaldissimo....Non dico che sia un bluff ma questo suo atteggiamento è strano, in queste situazioni mi sarei aspettato molta più discrezione.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



.


----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> che tra l'altro non corrisponde



Hai ragione  più che altro per il fatto che vengano entrambi dal sud est asiatico


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che molti paragonino Bee a Thohir solo per la nazionalità



Veramente. Non sappiamo niente su questo, è inutile pensarci da adesso.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ho guardato pure io per bene il profilo Twitter di Dana tra ieri e oggi
> 
> 
> Che vi devo dire, non mi convince, pare spavaldissimo....Non dico che sia un bluff ma questo suo atteggiamento è strano, in queste situazioni mi sarei aspettato molta più discrezione.
> ...



D'altra parte potrebbe mancare veramente solo la firma. A questo punto credo sia così.


----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Veramente. Non sappiamo niente su questo, è inutile pensarci da adesso.



Infatti, non mi piace che si costruisca un'opinione negativa basata solamente sui pregiudizi


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Repubblica.it, Mister Bee ha da poco effettuato questo annuncio direttamente da Bangkok: "Domenica prossima, 26 aprile, sarò a Milano, per siglare e chiudere l'accordo".*



Non si capisce più nulla 
Comunque se le cifre sono quelle è fatta. Mi rifiuto di credere che Berlusca rifiuti un miliardo,cifra secondo me folle nonostante il brand sia di primissimo piano.


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2015)

Perchè il patto di riservatezza vale per Silvio, Barbara, Galliani ecc. così come per Lee e la sua cordata...ma non per Bee?


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Veramente. Non sappiamo niente su questo, è inutile pensarci da adesso.
> 
> 
> 
> D'altra parte potrebbe mancare veramente solo la firma. A questo punto credo sia così.


Esatto. Ho dato un'occhiata e lui fino a ieri non aveva messo nulla riguardo MrBee. Penso sia tutto fatto e abbia voluto sfruttare l'onda mediatica del derby.
Il suo profilo è seguito anche da Di Marzio e tutta la "SkySquad"(badate bene che questo ieri aveva solo 200 follower,ed il suo nome era stato buttato lì solo da gds) , quindi secondo me gli amici di Sky sanno tutto da un bel pezzo e ora capiamo(forse) perchè continuavano a metter senza alcuna dichiarazione/motivazione(a nostro avviso) Bee davanti a Lee(sempre che non siano dello stesso team)...


----------



## TrueOgre (20 Aprile 2015)

Basta che non facciamo la fine del Parma 


A parte gli scherzi , ma una cordata che spende 1 miliardo , ha poi voglia di tirare fuori un centinaio di milioni per far mercato?? Anche perchè qualunque giocatore vorremmo comprare dopo questo esborso ci costera' come minimo il doppio


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Aprile 2015)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Basta che non facciamo la fine del Parma
> 
> 
> A parte gli scherzi , ma una cordata che spende 1 miliardo , ha poi voglia di tirare fuori un centinaio di milioni per far mercato?? Anche perchè qualunque giocatore vorremmo comprare dopo questo esborso ci costera' come minimo il doppio



dipende, magari vogliono fare mercato ma gradualmente. 

anche perchè da quanto ho capito si parte da una percentuale bassa per poi salire negli anni. 
boh, io cmq preferivo i cinesi, vediamo sto bee il 26 cosa dirà. 

sapete se è prevista una conferenza stampa o viene a milano per farsi i selfie sotto al duomo ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che molti paragonino Bee a Thohir solo per la nazionalità



Se non erro Thoir è indonesiano mentre Mr. Bee Thailandese quindi non credo sia quello il punto quanto il fatto che ambedue sembrano degli improvvisati che con lo sport credono di fare "affari"..


----------



## Aron (20 Aprile 2015)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Basta che non facciamo la fine del Parma
> 
> 
> A parte gli scherzi , ma una cordata che spende 1 miliardo , ha poi voglia di tirare fuori un centinaio di milioni per far mercato?? Anche perchè qualunque giocatore vorremmo comprare dopo questo esborso ci costera' come minimo il doppio



Direi proprio di sì.


----------



## Serginho (20 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se non erro Thoir è indonesiano mentre Mr. Bee Thailandese quindi non credo sia quello il punto quanto il fatto che ambedue sembrano degli improvvisati che con lo sport credono di fare "affari"..



Ma su quali basi si può dire questo a proposito di Bee? A me sembrano degli enormi pregiudizi basati su "sensazioni" personali e basta


----------



## gianluca1193 (20 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma su quali basi si può dire questo a proposito di Bee? A me sembrano degli enormi pregiudizi basati su "sensazioni" personali e basta


Con la leggera differenza poi che Thohir praticamente ha speso nulla. E l'Inter ha un debito quasi superiore al valore del brand stesso.


----------



## Renegade (20 Aprile 2015)

Addirittura l'annuncio? Stranissimo comportamento per un uomo d'affari. In certe trattative la chiave è sempre stata il silenzio. Continua a sembrarmi uno speculatore.


----------



## ralf (20 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Addirittura l'annuncio? Stranissimo comportamento per un uomo d'affari. In certe trattative la chiave è sempre stata il silenzio. Continua a sembrarmi uno speculatore.




Anche io credo che sia tutta una speculazione per alzare il prezzo,vediamo se i cinesi abboccano...


----------



## folletto (20 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Addirittura l'annuncio? Stranissimo comportamento per un uomo d'affari. In certe trattative la chiave è sempre stata il silenzio. Continua a sembrarmi uno speculatore.



Se invece fosse tutto vero sarebbe preoccupante (per il futuro) una dichiarazione del genere. Comunque dai, è davvero assurda.


----------



## Renegade (20 Aprile 2015)

Ripongo comunque una domanda: 

*Se è fatto tutto con Bee, allora cos'hanno firmato Mr.Pink, Richard Lee e Berlusconi quel giorno ad Arcore, con tanto di foto e stretta di mano a celebrare?*


----------



## TheZio (20 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ripongo comunque una domanda:
> 
> *Se è fatto tutto con Bee, allora cos'hanno firmato Mr.Pink, Richard Lee e Berlusconi quel giorno ad Arcore, con tanto di foto e stretta di mano a celebrare?*



Non so darti una risposta.. C'è un bel po' di confusione comunque dobbiamo solo aspettare e forse tra non tanto sapremo tutta la verità!


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ripongo comunque una domanda:
> 
> *Se è fatto tutto con Bee, allora cos'hanno firmato Mr.Pink, Richard Lee e Berlusconi quel giorno ad Arcore, con tanto di foto e stretta di mano a celebrare?*



E' la stessa dubbio che ho espresso ieri sera. La risposta più logica a questo punto è che fanno parte dello stesso affare, in seconda battutta il fatto che riguardasse altro (non è detto che fosse per il Milan).


----------



## O Animal (20 Aprile 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' un discorso di marchio, non di rosa. E non credo ci voglia molto a capirlo.



Nokia, Kodak... I marchi con aziende che fanno acqua da tutte le parti non valgono nulla... Non credo ci voglia molto a capirlo.


----------



## Jaqen (20 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ripongo comunque una domanda:
> 
> *Se è fatto tutto con Bee, allora cos'hanno firmato Mr.Pink, Richard Lee e Berlusconi quel giorno ad Arcore, con tanto di foto e stretta di mano a celebrare?*



Come qualcuno aveva ipotizzato, si parlava di altro, non di Milan


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ripongo comunque una domanda:
> 
> *Se è fatto tutto con Bee, allora cos'hanno firmato Mr.Pink, Richard Lee e Berlusconi quel giorno ad Arcore, con tanto di foto e stretta di mano a celebrare?*



boh, inizialmente si parlava di ville, ma da quando in qua si fanno foto e articoli per una villa venduta. 

ad esempio berlusca ha passato pasqua in sardegna, a villa certosa, quindi non penso l'abbia venduta.....
mah, ancora poco e sapremo tutto.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

*Scusate l'Off Topic. Importante LEGGETE -)* http://www.milanworld.net/nuovo-stile-milanworld-per-i-dispositivi-mobile-vt27487.html#post676507


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma su quali basi si può dire questo a proposito di Bee? A me sembrano degli enormi pregiudizi basati su "sensazioni" personali e basta



Mah..un broker che mette su una cordata per rilevare una società..di solito non lo si fa con l'intento di rimetterci dei soldi..e nel calcio(nello sport) se non ci rimetti non vinci..


----------



## Serginho (21 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..un broker che mette su una cordata per rilevare una società..di solito non lo si fa con l'intento di rimetterci dei soldi..e nel calcio(nello sport) se non ci rimetti non vinci..



Secondo te la gente entra nel calcio moderno con l'idea di essere un benefattore? Secondo te uno che investe un miliardo di euro è un approfittatore? Sempre più convinto che certi ragionamenti siano basati su pregiudizi. Che poi magari gli stessi ragionamenti si potevano fare (e sicuramente si facevano) quando arrivò Berlusconi, poi si è visto alla fine


----------



## The P (21 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..un broker che mette su una cordata per rilevare una società..di solito non lo si fa con l'intento di rimetterci dei soldi..e nel calcio(nello sport) se non ci rimetti non vinci..



vale anche il contrario, se non vinci non ne fai


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Nokia, Kodak... I marchi con aziende che fanno acqua da tutte le parti non valgono nulla... Non credo ci voglia molto a capirlo.



Se paragoni il Milan a Nokia smetto di parlare.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Aprile 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mah..un broker che mette su una cordata per rilevare una società..di solito non lo si fa con l'intento di rimetterci dei soldi..*e nel calcio(nello sport) se non ci rimetti non vinci..*



Troppo semplicistico.
Puoi perderci in Bilancio e guadagnare in un altro campo.
Se hai azioni di una squadra di calcio che vince, ad esempio, puoi lucrare sui rialzi del titolo in Borsa (opzione cinese).
Oppure con un fondo come la Doyen Sport Investements che lucra sul calciomercato dei giocatori. (opzione thailandese).


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2015)

*Sky: il 26 Aprile arriva Mr Bee. O si chiude o salta tutto. Ed i cinesi preparano il rilancio.

Dei cinesi si parla qui -) *http://www.milanworld.net/lotta-per-il-milan-i-cinesi-preparano-il-blitz-decisivo-vt27488-8.html#post676746


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il 26 Aprile arriva Mr Bee. O si chiude o salta tutto. Ed i cinesi preparano il rilancio.
> 
> Dei cinesi si parla qui -) *http://www.milanworld.net/lotta-per-il-milan-i-cinesi-preparano-il-blitz-decisivo-vt27488-8.html#post676746



Quindi la storia Bee finirà in un senso o nell'altro tra pochi giorni. Mia sensazione: con lui non si farà niente.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il 26 Aprile arriva Mr Bee. O si chiude o salta tutto. Ed i cinesi preparano il rilancio.
> 
> Dei cinesi si parla qui -) *http://www.milanworld.net/lotta-per-il-milan-i-cinesi-preparano-il-blitz-decisivo-vt27488-8.html#post676746



Ovvio che così non si può continuare ma ricordo che i soldi non bastano , ci vuole competenza nel calcio , spero mettano qualcuno all' altezza in dirigenza non ex calciatori o glorie del passato .


----------



## Giangy (21 Aprile 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il 26 Aprile arriva Mr Bee. O si chiude o salta tutto. Ed i cinesi preparano il rilancio.
> 
> Dei cinesi si parla qui
> 
> Ho la sensazione pure io che l'offerta di Bee sarà rispedita, poi con il 20% in un anno rimane tutto come stà, e il 65% frà un anno, bisogna sapere se sarà subito a Gennaio del prossimo anno, o frà un anno di questo mese*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (21 Aprile 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa (giornalista del Sole24Ore) all'interno della sua rubrica "Insider" e anche tra i commenti all'articolo, quella attuale sarà una settimana decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Infatti avverranno quelle che in gergo si chiamano "management presentation", ossia un primo faccia a faccia tra chi vende e chi compra dopo la conclusione delle due diligence. 
In sostanza Richard Lee e Mister Bee Taechaubol arriveranno a Milano a metà settimana con i loro consulenti e si incontreranno in primis con Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi per presentare le loro offerte ufficiali di acquisto. Quindi dalle parole bisognerà passare ai fatti, e di chiacchiere fino ad ora sembra averne spese parecchie Mister Bee. Infatti secondo il Sole24Ore quest'ultimo non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare. E secondo gli addetti ai lavori, l'atteggiamento dei proclami non è tipico degli interlocutori seri. Al contrario Lee si è mosso con più discrezione ma anche qui al momento non si conoscono gli imprenditori che avrebbe alle spalle. Inoltre, sempre secondo Carlo Festa, è impossibile che ci sia un pre accordo con penale in favore di Bee. Infatti si stanno ultimando le due diligence, quindi se fosse vera l'esistenza del pre contratto con penale, Mister Lee sarebbe già fuori dai giochi e non continuerebbe a trattare. Invece sta per ultimare i controlli dei conti e in settimana arriverà a Milano. Inoltre Berlusconi sarebbe un folle se firmasse un pre contratto senza sapere bene chi ha alle spalle Mister Bee. E la Banca Rothschild non ha alcun ruolo. In realtà Mister Bee si è presentato con una fideiussione di Edmond de Rothschild, che tuttavia per gli addetti ai lavori non ci azzecca proprio nulla con Banca Rothschild. Insomma si è presentato con un foglio scritto che garantirebbe che ha dei soldi da parte. Ma non si comprende quanti. Infine Berlusconi non ha potere di firma per la cessione del Milan, appartenendo questo potere a Fininvest. Quindi non avrebbe potuto firmare alcun accordo con Mister Bee.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa (giornalista del Sole24Ore) all'interno della sua rubrica "Insider" e anche tra i commenti all'articolo, quella attuale sarà una settimana decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Infatti avverranno quelle che in gergo si chiamano "management presentation", ossia un primo faccia a faccia tra chi vende e chi compra dopo la conclusione delle due diligence.
> In sostanza Richard Lee e Mister Bee Taechaubol arriveranno a Milano a metà settimana con i loro consulenti e si incontreranno in primis con Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi per presentare le loro offerte ufficiali di acquisto. Quindi dalle parole bisognerà passare ai fatti, e di chiacchiere fino ad ora sembra averne spese parecchie Mister Bee. Infatti secondo il Sole24Ore quest'ultimo non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare. E secondo gli addetti ai lavori, l'atteggiamento dei proclami non è tipico degli interlocutori seri. Al contrario Lee si è mosso con più discrezione ma anche qui al momento non si conoscono gli imprenditori che avrebbe alle spalle. Inoltre, sempre secondo Carlo Festa, è impossibile che ci sia un pre accordo con penale in favore di Bee. Infatti si stanno ultimando le due diligence, quindi se fosse vera l'esistenza del pre contratto con penale, Mister Lee sarebbe già fuori dai giochi e non continuerebbe a trattare. Invece sta per ultimare i controlli dei conti e in settimana arriverà a Milano. Inoltre Berlusconi sarebbe un folle se firmasse un pre contratto senza sapere bene chi ha alle spalle Mister Bee. E la Banca Rothschild non ha alcun ruolo. In realtà Mister Bee si è presentato con una fideiussione di Edmond de Rothschild, che tuttavia per gli addetti ai lavori non ci azzecca proprio nulla con Banca Rothschild. Insomma si è presentato con un foglio scritto che garantirebbe che ha dei soldi da parte. Ma non si comprende quanti. Infine Berlusconi non ha potere di firma per la cessione del Milan, appartenendo questo potere a Fininvest. Quindi non avrebbe potuto firmare alcun accordo con Mister Bee.*



Dagli atteggiamenti che hanno Bee e Dana fanno quasi paura, chiaro che magari zittiscono tutti e cacciano montagne di grano ma....Boh.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa (giornalista del Sole24Ore) all'interno della sua rubrica "Insider" e anche tra i commenti all'articolo, quella attuale sarà una settimana decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Infatti avverranno quelle che in gergo si chiamano "management presentation", ossia un primo faccia a faccia tra chi vende e chi compra dopo la conclusione delle due diligence.
> In sostanza Richard Lee e Mister Bee Taechaubol arriveranno a Milano a metà settimana con i loro consulenti e si incontreranno in primis con Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi per presentare le loro offerte ufficiali di acquisto. Quindi dalle parole bisognerà passare ai fatti, e di chiacchiere fino ad ora sembra averne spese parecchie Mister Bee. Infatti secondo il Sole24Ore quest'ultimo non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare. E secondo gli addetti ai lavori, l'atteggiamento dei proclami non è tipico degli interlocutori seri. Al contrario Lee si è mosso con più discrezione ma anche qui al momento non si conoscono gli imprenditori che avrebbe alle spalle. Inoltre, sempre secondo Carlo Festa, è impossibile che ci sia un pre accordo con penale in favore di Bee. Infatti si stanno ultimando le due diligence, quindi se fosse vera l'esistenza del pre contratto con penale, Mister Lee sarebbe già fuori dai giochi e non continuerebbe a trattare. Invece sta per ultimare i controlli dei conti e in settimana arriverà a Milano. Inoltre Berlusconi sarebbe un folle se firmasse un pre contratto senza sapere bene chi ha alle spalle Mister Bee. E la Banca Rothschild non ha alcun ruolo. In realtà Mister Bee si è presentato con una fideiussione di Edmond de Rothschild, che tuttavia per gli addetti ai lavori non ci azzecca proprio nulla con Banca Rothschild. Insomma si è presentato con un foglio scritto che garantirebbe che ha dei soldi da parte. Ma non si comprende quanti. Infine Berlusconi non ha potere di firma per la cessione del Milan, appartenendo questo potere a Fininvest. Quindi non avrebbe potuto firmare alcun accordo con Mister Bee.*



Si conosce quelache dettaglio in più finalmente. Dai aspettiamo fino alla prossima settimana a questo punto, qualcosa in più lo sapremo di certo.


----------



## just (21 Aprile 2015)

Premessa : io preferisco i cinesi

Rimane il fatto che l italiano medio e' un pecorone! Uno dice una cosa ( spesso una stupidaggine ) e tutti i pecoroni dietrra sto Mr bee NESSUNO sa chi rappresenti .Ma detto questo...se Berlusconi non ha firmato nulla perché siamo alla fase dei controlli dei conti perché Mr bee ancor prima do trattare deve presentare le garanzie ??? Prima stupidaggine
Ancora ...qualcuno da 3 mesi a sta parte ha letto una so.a intervista di Mr bee o di dana? No nessuno!e allora di quali proclamo stiamo parlando? Altra stupidaggine!
Noi italiani che non abbiamo più veri imprenditori se togli del vecchio Ferrero e barella che non abbiamo più una lira ci mettiamo a fare gli schizzinosi con gli altri????


----------



## koti (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa (giornalista del Sole24Ore) all'interno della sua rubrica "Insider" e anche tra i commenti all'articolo, quella attuale sarà una settimana decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Infatti avverranno quelle che in gergo si chiamano "management presentation", ossia un primo faccia a faccia tra chi vende e chi compra dopo la conclusione delle due diligence.
> In sostanza Richard Lee e Mister Bee Taechaubol arriveranno a Milano a metà settimana con i loro consulenti e si incontreranno in primis con Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi per presentare le loro offerte ufficiali di acquisto. Quindi dalle parole bisognerà passare ai fatti, e di chiacchiere fino ad ora sembra averne spese parecchie Mister Bee. Infatti secondo il Sole24Ore quest'ultimo non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare. E secondo gli addetti ai lavori, l'atteggiamento dei proclami non è tipico degli interlocutori seri. Al contrario Lee si è mosso con più discrezione ma anche qui al momento non si conoscono gli imprenditori che avrebbe alle spalle. Inoltre, sempre secondo Carlo Festa, è impossibile che ci sia un pre accordo con penale in favore di Bee. Infatti si stanno ultimando le due diligence, quindi se fosse vera l'esistenza del pre contratto con penale, Mister Lee sarebbe già fuori dai giochi e non continuerebbe a trattare. Invece sta per ultimare i controlli dei conti e in settimana arriverà a Milano. Inoltre Berlusconi sarebbe un folle se firmasse un pre contratto senza sapere bene chi ha alle spalle Mister Bee. E la Banca Rothschild non ha alcun ruolo. In realtà Mister Bee si è presentato con una fideiussione di Edmond de Rothschild, che tuttavia per gli addetti ai lavori non ci azzecca proprio nulla con Banca Rothschild. Insomma si è presentato con un foglio scritto che garantirebbe che ha dei soldi da parte. Ma non si comprende quanti. Infine Berlusconi non ha potere di firma per la cessione del Milan, appartenendo questo potere a Fininvest. Quindi non avrebbe potuto firmare alcun accordo con Mister Bee.*


Dopo l'annuncio di domenica ero convinto che Bee avesse già il Milan in tasca, la giornata di oggi però mi ha fatto ricredere. Vero che su tale personaggio e sulla gente che gli sta dietro sappiamo troppo poco per poter giudicare senza pregiudizi ma se dobbiamo basarci sulle poche indiscrezioni che saltano fuori qua e là ci sarebbe da metterci le mani nei capelli, veramente.
Cina tutta la vita.


----------



## Dapone (21 Aprile 2015)

per me saranno i cinesi a spuntarla.
berlusconi presidente onorario che mantiene un 20% delle quote.


----------



## just (21 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Dopo l'annuncio di domenica ero convinto che Bee avesse già il Milan in tasca, la giornata di oggi però mi ha fatto ricredere. Vero che su tale personaggio e sulla gente che gli sta dietro sappiamo troppo poco per poter giudicare senza pregiudizi ma se dobbiamo basarci sulle poche indiscrezioni che saltano fuori qua e là ci sarebbe da metterci le mani nei capelli, veramente.
> Cina tutta la vita.




Scusa qual indiscrezioni?qualcuno sa chi ci sia dietro?


----------



## koti (21 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> Scusa qual indiscrezioni?qualcuno sa chi ci sia dietro?


La gazzetta della sport sostiene che con Bee "non si conoscerebbero mai gli impreditori che supporterebbero l'affare", aggiungiamoci il Sole24 che riporta "non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare", puoi capire che in questo senso la Cina parrebbe garantire una solidità decisamente maggiore (il presunto appoggio del governo e i presunti imprenditori miliardari tra cui Zong e Wanda group, senza contare le potenzialità infinite che il mercato cinese può offrire). Sulle base delle poche cose che sappiamo tra i due contendenti sembra non esserci confronto, chiunque preferirebbe Lee, ma alla grande.


----------



## just (21 Aprile 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> La gazzetta della sport sostiene che con Bee "non si conoscerebbero mai gli impreditori che supporterebbero l'affare", aggiungiamoci il Sole24 che riporta "non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare", puoi capire che in questo senso la Cina parrebbe garantire una solidità decisamente maggiore (il presunto appoggio del governo e i presunti imprenditori miliardari tra cui Zong e Wanda group, senza contare le potenzialità infinite che il mercato cinese può offrire). Sulle base delle poche cose che sappiamo tra i due contendenti sembra non esserci confronto, chiunque preferirebbe Lee, ma alla grande.




allora... wanda si e' defilata da tempo, zong ha detto che non e' interessato e che se compra una squadra la compra cinese,Mr bee? ripeto la domanda ..perche' se berlusconi e' un pazzo a firmare una penale quando ancora siamo nella fase della due diligence mr bee dovrebbe presentare garanzie? e se nel bilancio del milan ci fossero cose strane?...una fidejussione la paghi mica te la danno gratis.

ribadisco : nessuno sa nulla ma mr bee gia bollato il manenti thailandese e i cinesi sono ricchissimi. Che magari siano meglio puo essere , che mr bee sia un manenti mi pare la solita triste provinciale mentalita' della comunicazione italiana.

o fai indagini e scopri le cose o non parli a vanvera! seguite telelombardia ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> allora... wanda si e' defilata da tempo, zong ha detto che non e' interessato e che se compra una squadra la compra cinese,Mr bee? ripeto la domanda ..perche' se berlusconi e' un pazzo a firmare una penale quando ancora siamo nella fase della due diligence mr bee dovrebbe presentare garanzie? e se nel bilancio del milan ci fossero cose strane?...una fidejussione la paghi mica te la danno gratis.
> 
> ribadisco : nessuno sa nulla ma mr bee gia bollato il manenti thailandese e i cinesi sono ricchissimi. Che magari siano meglio puo essere , che mr bee sia un manenti mi pare la solita triste provinciale mentalita' della comunicazione italiana.
> 
> o fai indagini e scopri le cose o non parli a vanvera! seguite telelombardia ...



Ammazza se sei incattivito amico ... Vivi easy che magari domani scoppia il mondo  ...


----------



## koti (21 Aprile 2015)

just ha scritto:


> allora... wanda si e' defilata da tempo, zong ha detto che non e' interessato e che se compra una squadra la compra cinese,Mr bee? ripeto la domanda ..perche' se berlusconi e' un pazzo a firmare una penale quando ancora siamo nella fase della due diligence mr bee dovrebbe presentare garanzie? e se nel bilancio del milan ci fossero cose strane?...una fidejussione la paghi mica te la danno gratis.
> 
> ribadisco : nessuno sa nulla ma mr bee gia bollato il manenti thailandese e i cinesi sono ricchissimi. Che magari siano meglio puo essere , che mr bee sia un manenti mi pare la solita triste provinciale mentalita' della comunicazione italiana.
> 
> o fai indagini e scopri le cose o non parli a vanvera! seguite telelombardia ...


Non ho mai detto che le cose riportate su Bee sono sicuramente vere (io spero vivamente di no), intendevo che leggere certe cose su tale personaggio un po di sconforto e turbamento lo porta, al contrario Lee dimostra tutt'altra serietà e solidità.


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa (giornalista del Sole24Ore) all'interno della sua rubrica "Insider" e anche tra i commenti all'articolo, quella attuale sarà una settimana decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Infatti avverranno quelle che in gergo si chiamano "management presentation", ossia un primo faccia a faccia tra chi vende e chi compra dopo la conclusione delle due diligence.
> In sostanza Richard Lee e Mister Bee Taechaubol arriveranno a Milano a metà settimana con i loro consulenti e si incontreranno in primis con Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi per presentare le loro offerte ufficiali di acquisto. Quindi dalle parole bisognerà passare ai fatti, e di chiacchiere fino ad ora sembra averne spese parecchie Mister Bee. Infatti secondo il Sole24Ore quest'ultimo non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare. E secondo gli addetti ai lavori, l'atteggiamento dei proclami non è tipico degli interlocutori seri. Al contrario Lee si è mosso con più discrezione ma anche qui al momento non si conoscono gli imprenditori che avrebbe alle spalle. Inoltre, sempre secondo Carlo Festa, è impossibile che ci sia un pre accordo con penale in favore di Bee. Infatti si stanno ultimando le due diligence, quindi se fosse vera l'esistenza del pre contratto con penale, Mister Lee sarebbe già fuori dai giochi e non continuerebbe a trattare. Invece sta per ultimare i controlli dei conti e in settimana arriverà a Milano. Inoltre Berlusconi sarebbe un folle se firmasse un pre contratto senza sapere bene chi ha alle spalle Mister Bee. E la Banca Rothschild non ha alcun ruolo. In realtà Mister Bee si è presentato con una fideiussione di Edmond de Rothschild, che tuttavia per gli addetti ai lavori non ci azzecca proprio nulla con Banca Rothschild. Insomma si è presentato con un foglio scritto che garantirebbe che ha dei soldi da parte. Ma non si comprende quanti. Infine Berlusconi non ha potere di firma per la cessione del Milan, appartenendo questo potere a Fininvest. Quindi non avrebbe potuto firmare alcun accordo con Mister Bee.*


.


----------



## just (21 Aprile 2015)

koti non mi riferivo a te.
Intanto stasera bellinazzo nega che la notizia sia arrivata da mr bee . Pare che un suo collaboratore molto esuberante abbia fatto trapelare questa notizia.Bellinazzo ritiene piu concreta la pista mr bee e " fumosa" quella dei cinesi.
Ordine invece la pensa il contrario. Ovvio che ordine scrive in nome e conto ( sopratutto negli interessi ) di silvio berlusconi. Troverei molto strano che nel giornale di famiglia scriva cose sulla famiglia completamente inventate.
ergo? ergo sono due pretendenti che dovranno presentare le loro offerte a giorni . Questa e' l unica certezza.
Non si sa chi ci sia dietro i due anche se si parla di un fondo sovrano di singapore ( 2 fondi di singopore sono tra i primi 10 nel mondo ognuno con asset per 245 miliardi ) e addirittura del governo per i cinesi ..
manca poco


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Aprile 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa (giornalista del Sole24Ore) all'interno della sua rubrica "Insider" e anche tra i commenti all'articolo, quella attuale sarà una settimana decisiva per la cessione del Milan. Infatti avverranno quelle che in gergo si chiamano "management presentation", ossia un primo faccia a faccia tra chi vende e chi compra dopo la conclusione delle due diligence.
> In sostanza Richard Lee e Mister Bee Taechaubol arriveranno a Milano a metà settimana con i loro consulenti e si incontreranno in primis con Adriano Galliani e Barbara Berlusconi per presentare le loro offerte ufficiali di acquisto. Quindi dalle parole bisognerà passare ai fatti, e di chiacchiere fino ad ora sembra averne spese parecchie Mister Bee. Infatti secondo il Sole24Ore quest'ultimo non ha dato alcuna prova concreta di avere in tasca se non 1 miliardo, almeno 5-600M per iniziare. E secondo gli addetti ai lavori, l'atteggiamento dei proclami non è tipico degli interlocutori seri. Al contrario Lee si è mosso con più discrezione ma anche qui al momento non si conoscono gli imprenditori che avrebbe alle spalle. Inoltre, sempre secondo Carlo Festa, è impossibile che ci sia un pre accordo con penale in favore di Bee. Infatti si stanno ultimando le due diligence, quindi se fosse vera l'esistenza del pre contratto con penale, Mister Lee sarebbe già fuori dai giochi e non continuerebbe a trattare. Invece sta per ultimare i controlli dei conti e in settimana arriverà a Milano. Inoltre Berlusconi sarebbe un folle se firmasse un pre contratto senza sapere bene chi ha alle spalle Mister Bee. E la Banca Rothschild non ha alcun ruolo. In realtà Mister Bee si è presentato con una fideiussione di Edmond de Rothschild, che tuttavia per gli addetti ai lavori non ci azzecca proprio nulla con Banca Rothschild. Insomma si è presentato con un foglio scritto che garantirebbe che ha dei soldi da parte. Ma non si comprende quanti. Infine Berlusconi non ha potere di firma per la cessione del Milan, appartenendo questo potere a Fininvest. Quindi non avrebbe potuto firmare alcun accordo con Mister Bee.*



E' importante sapere da dove chi provengano le notizie che corrono ormai giornalmente sulla cessione del Milan.
Carlo Festa è un giornalista competente e preparato, scrive su un giornale che è l'emblema della finanza italiana e non spara ca22ate tanto per farsi leggere. Quello che dice è inoppugnabile, sia sulla serietà di Mr Bee, sia sulla presunta penale che si vorrebbe imputare a Fininvest per la mancata cessione del Milan. Conferma, in poche parole, che non sta in piedi niente della presunta cordata di Mr Bee. Che fin dall'inizio è stato classificato in questo Forum come l'arrampicatore di turno che cercava di intrufolarsi nell'affare per lucrare notorietà o denaro, approfittando del fatto che era venuto a conoscenza della volontà dei cinesi di comperare il Milan. Da classico insider trader ha tentato di accaparrarselo per primo per rivenderlo ai cinesi. Ma è stato sgamato. Ed ora farà marcia indietro.
Alla fine rimarranno sul campo solo gli interpreti citati dal noto articolo del Re dell'Est.


----------

